# DIY sensor cleaning - what to buy.



## kdsand (Jul 26, 2012)

I lucked out for over a year but now my camera needs needs internal cleaning.
•What would be basic supplies to get me by?
•What should I consider if I can spend more? 
•What else am I forgetting? ;D


----------



## kdsand (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll add in my particular case it seems my mirror is the specific culprit with 4 or 5 specks though I need to be prepared for future sensor cleaning anyhow.

The local shop wants $120 usd and *a week +* to do the cleaning. Ouch!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 26, 2012)

If you only have had your camera for a year, Canon will do it for free. My 1Ds Mark III just went in 2 weeks ago, still for free, for a sensor cleaning. Doing it yourself with a puffer usually doesn't work very well.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 26, 2012)

I recently had my 5D2 serviced by Canon. They cleaned the sensor, the focusing screen (I didn't even ask) and installed the latest firmware in just an hour for less than $35, so $120 for a week seems excessive. Who knows, perhaps they're shipping it to Canon to have it done! I don't know what it costs to have it shipped, as I work just a few miles from their Jamesburg, NJ facility.

A freshly cleaned sensor. ;D





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7522419392/#


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> If you only have had your camera for a year, Canon will do it for free. My 1Ds Mark III just went in 2 weeks ago, still for free, for a sensor cleaning. Doing it yourself with a puffer usually doesn't work very well.


I am sending mine in to have the light leak issue fixed on my 5D3 - it is only four months old - are you saying I could ask for a free sensor cleaning too?


----------



## sjp010 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've had good luck cleaning with the method outlined here:
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor

Basically, in order: blower, then sensor brush, then sensor stamp, then sensor pen. All of these things are available on Amazon, and unless you go for the cadillac brush they show in the video, it's pretty inexpensive. I just use the brush on the end of the sensor pen. No fluids or other stuff to mess around with. I was able to totally clean a very messy sensor (including some oil residue) using this method.


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 26, 2012)

I use the VisibleDust route.. anti static blower, loupe.. (if clean) stop there. else.. arctic butterfly, loupe (if clean) stop there. else Vswab (wet cleaning) that should take care of things from there.

been doing it myself for the past 4 years or so.. never had any problems.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > If you only have had your camera for a year, Canon will do it for free. My 1Ds Mark III just went in 2 weeks ago, still for free, for a sensor cleaning. Doing it yourself with a puffer usually doesn't work very well.
> ...



The first time I took my 5D2 in for a cleaning, it was still under warranty and they did it for free. Just note that they _might_ only do it for free the _first_ time.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd call Canon to see what they'll say if they do it for free it might worth the shipping.
When I called them a few weeks ago, they told me if it's out of warranty: $50 to $100 for the cleaning + shipping and insurance (another $30-$40) plus 7-10 business days.

So I watched a few vids on youtube bought a kit from evil bay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Opteka-SLK-50-Digital-SLR-Camera-CCD-CMOS-Sensor-Cleaning-Swab-Cloth-Cleaner-Kit-/370542537254?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item56460e6a26#ht_3262wt_1396
...and cleaned both of my cams without a problem.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > If you only have had your camera for a year, Canon will do it for free. My 1Ds Mark III just went in 2 weeks ago, still for free, for a sensor cleaning. Doing it yourself with a puffer usually doesn't work very well.
> ...



If it's still under warranty yes, the sensor cleaning should be free. Do ask.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought the sensor cleaning swabs, tools, etc. I have several DSLR's so the cost was spread over them. However, I am nor CPS gold, so I get some free cleanings each year.
Microtools has cleaning supplies and instructions. It takes 4 or 5 swabs to do a good cleaning job, and they are not cheap.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jul 27, 2012)

My understanding is that when Canon does a service on a camera they also do a check and clean. Just had the little window replaced on the back of my 1D Mark IV in prep for sale, they checked and cleaned it as well.....


----------



## M.ST (Jul 27, 2012)

I am a CPS platin member, but I use often the Arctic Butterfly® 724 (Super Bright) from Visible Dust an the Visible Dust cleaning liquid.


----------



## NormanBates (Jul 27, 2012)

first go here: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods
then go here: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor


----------

